# UK Barista Jams



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The UK Barista Jam event at Pumphreys should be finishing any minute now and participants will be on their way home, buzzing with information and tips on how to do well at the UKBC 2009.

Did you attend the Bristol event or todays Newcastle event?

What did you learn?

Was it worthwhile?

Will you be competing next year?

Time to spill the beans to all those who could not attend...


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

I could not get to blaydon as it was the day of my car going in for a partial Re-Spray. its only 15 minutes by car from home as well. Gutted! Hope all that attended enjoyed it.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Just got back from the Newcastle one. Really, really good day. An espresso workshop with Hugo Hercod, which was invaluble, made some great connections, and finally got to meet and have a few drinks with Mr. Weaver himself, and his newest podcasting chum Ash Porter, also of Coffee Forums. Altogether an awesome day.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeh, Seamus is right, it was a fantastic day. Really enjoyed meeting new people, catching up with Hugo and Baz, meeting Seamus finally, who really is a great guy, and also learning a lot of invaluable tips.

The jam itself was 100% worthwhile, invaluable for anyone wanting to compete, and really helped to build confidence to go out there and win.

Hopefully there'll be more and more of these popping up, because they are EXACTLY what the coffee community needs!

Chris


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

Can't believe the car had to go into the garage! I am now gutted I missed this


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, hopefully there'll be moe in future, so keep your eyes peeled


----------



## Joe O'Hara (Nov 30, 2008)

We will be hosting a UKBC barista jam at our base in Wimbledon South London on 9th December if anyone is interested.

Joe


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Joe

Go for it - the UK Barista scene needs all the exposure it can get

I have updated your status to Industry - so you can now post in the commercial / special offers section as well as the Behind the Bar forum.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd love to go to the Wimbledon one, but I'm down at Union Hand Roasted on the 8th, and need to be back up in Newcastle for work! Rats!


----------



## Joe O'Hara (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry Seamus,

it was a real short notice thing.

You are always welcome to visit us whenever you are passing. We have a fully stocked training room with some pretty cool toys. Just call beforehand - we cater for events so we might be out.

Say hi to Jeremy and Stephen for me.

Joe


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Will do. And thanks for the offer. I really need to start travelling around the country. Maybe in the new year. I'll make sure to stop by when I do!


----------

